# Help! have symtoms but dont know whats exactly wrong



## akslay (Jul 22, 2015)

Im really hoping someone can help me with what Im going through. I want to put it out there that I have been very stressed the past 3 months and have anxiety/panic disorder and maybe all these symptoms are related but Im not sure. Ok, so my symptoms everyday right now is having to burp frequently, feeling full ( like I can feel my food or liquid sitting on top on my upper stomach area) and gassy. I feel this as soon as I get up in the morning till i got to sleep. Its worse when I eat or even drink some water. I feel as though my food doesn't go down or digest normally and it feels like it sitting in my throat also. Also, I feel like Im hungry but I just ate so I know I cant be, such a weird feeling!!!! I had high anxiety/panic disorder since for about 10+ years and Its been the absolute worst this year, especially now that I been having these symptoms. I worry every minute of the day and its not cause im just sitting there thinking about it, I feel the bloating feeling full, the gas and its just very uncomfortable to the point that Its interrupting my everyday life. Last week I had an upper endoscopy done and they found nothing wrong and have me some dexalant. I feel the same as before. Some people have recommended me to change my diet and I dont think thats it. Im just so scared its something bad. If there is anyone esle out there that have these symptoms or can relate and have some answers I would really appreciate to hear some feedback.


----------



## persuasions (Jul 21, 2015)

Anxiety and bloating are related for sure. Try some meditation, breathing techniques, light yoga ex. to relax your GI system. Do this daily, every hour or so, for 5 minutes. For some time, have a light diet (experiment here and find what works for you) with no heavy meals. It will also relax your GI. As medication, you could take simethicone to help release some of the gas.


----------



## SIBOKid20 (Aug 8, 2015)

This sounds like an IBS or SIBO problem. Most people diagnosed with IBS have SIBO, especially when bloating and gas is concerned. You say that people have mentioned you should change your diet but you don't think that's it, I would highly recommend you take that advice. I also have panic disorder and anxiety, I also have bloating and gas, and I also get a weird feeling in my stomach area along with the rest of my abdomen. I have SIBO/IBS, and I would guess (don't quote me here, seeing as you should be tested for other stomach ailments to make sure there is not another problem going on just to be safe) that you have something similar. The reason this wouldn't show up on an endoscopy is because it is in origin a bacterial problem, not a physical one. Also, bacterial dysbiosis of any kind can have a tremendous affect on your mood, because your gut and your brain are so highly connected. There is a lot of great research coming out linking gut bacteria with emotion, and it is undoubtably true. I can tell you that from experience, seeing as I just finished freaking out also  even though I know its just a symptom. There are tests out there for SIBO, let me know if you want to hear more, but in the mean time I would definitely clean up your diet if not cut out gluten/ other typical problem foods for a couple days then seeing how you feel, then slowly reintroduce them.


----------

